# Mars Landing



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm really happy and proud that NASA "stuck" the Mars landing, but we've heard our fine president state how "I killed Osama ben Laden". Does this mean that now were going to have to listen to him brag that "I landed on Mars" as well?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I'm really happy and proud that NASA "stuck" the Mars landing, but we've heard our fine president state how "I killed Osama ben Laden". Does this mean that now were going to have to listen to him brag that "I landed on Mars" as well?


Most likely, even though a project of this magnitude most likely started well before dumbo was elected.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd say he's pretty smart and certainly no 'dumbo'. He duped enough voters to get elected and he's well on his way to a second term. Dumbo, no. Socialist, yes.

Promise 'free cheese' and get the vote. Isn't that the American way?

I'd say the Mars landing is quite an accomplishment considering that Obama raped NASA when it came to funding.

Just head down to Florida to the Cape and see how many people are not working or can't find jobs that got laid off from NASA when Obama axed their funding.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I'd say he's pretty smart and certainly no 'dumbo'. He duped enough voters to get elected and he's well on his way to a second term. Dumbo, no. Socialist, yes.


Smart?? I doubt that, but indeed he "duped" alot of people.....mainly the weak-minded liberal democrats and the gullible youth who fell for "the change" speil. Socialist....yes. I would not venture to say he's "well on his way to a second term". Seeing that the liberal press has overwhelming influence on the polls that are being currently taken, I would not believe anything about "their" projections. Not all of the young people can be duped twice....especially those that are out in the working environment doing without....The real test will be when those voters go into the poling booth and their liberal idiot friends are not standing over them and they take a pause and ask themselves, "Am I any better off now than four years ago???? That question alone will wield a great deal of voting power amongst the reasonably intelligent. But the largest voter influencing factor is this.... PEOPLE VOTE THEIR POCKETBOOKS....and that is what will get the muslim, saudi prince bowing, socialist voted out of the Whitehouse. It would take a absolute FOOL to vote for him twice....but, unfortunately, most liberal democrats will fit that bill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought this clip from facebook was appropriate for the situation at hand.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know, this is the same guy who thought we had 57 states and called a nazi death camp a polish death camp. I think he's just a well educated idiot.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/05/president-obama-causes-outrage-with-reference-to-polish-death-camp/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> I think *he's just a well educated idiot*.


Drop two words and I'll agree with you/

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hay baler that is too funny.....thanks for the laugh....have to laugh to keep from crying


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Saw a sign the other day that said: "Electing Obama to a second term would be like the Titanic backing up and ramming the iceberg again".


----------

